# Ferret Mites



## shezzy

Okie. So. I think my ferrets have mites, Two are showing obv symptoms (startin to loose hair and where they're scratching is going inflamed and scabby). The rest have just started itching.

So my question is.
if I take the two worst ones will the vet give me treatment for the rest of the ferrets too or would I have to take all off them in?? Unfortunatly I don't have my car anymore due to an accident so then I'd have to make two trips for all the ferrets to see the vet.

Never had a problem like this before.


----------



## Jekkarat005

I'd ring ahead and ask them if possible, some vets don't mind and will happily treat a whole group of animals if the 'illness' is contagious (like these mites seem to be). Do have any idea what type of mites they are?
Some vets can be really annoying and insist you bring all afflicted animals in at the same time, which is easy with things like rats and hamsters, but ferrets are another thing. It helps if you know the weight of your animals, my vet always asks their weight or insists on weighing them when they need medication.

Sorry I'm not being much help, I can sympathize with you though, I don't have a car either.


----------



## shezzy

Jekkarat005 said:


> I'd ring ahead and ask them if possible, some vets don't mind and will happily treat a whole group of animals if the 'illness' is contagious (like these mites seem to be). Do have any idea what type of mites they are?
> Some vets can be really annoying and insist you bring all afflicted animals in at the same time, which is easy with things like rats and hamsters, but ferrets are another thing. It helps if you know the weight of your animals, my vet always asks their weight or insists on weighing them when they need medication.
> 
> Sorry I'm not being much help, I can sympathize with you though, I don't have a car either.


Thanks for the reply. Yeah it seems contagious, even though I have 3 in one hutch and 3 in the other hutch, they both use the same basket when I'm cleaning them out, so mites can be transferred through the towel I have in the box  and the boys are scratching like mad, esp one of them are biting at themselves so what ever it is it will be sorted tomorrow. But I'll ask when I phone them to make the appointment. 
Due to the hair-loss and scabby patches I'm thinking Scabbies but I'm no pro so better getting a vets advice.

Ahhh yeah having 6 hyper ferrets in at one time will be a handfull, esp since 2 of my boys arent the friendliest towards strangers and the young one thats effected badly isn't feeling very friendly AND I've ran outa ferratone. I'll need to read through the posts again and see what else I can use, I remember some sort of oil being mentioned. Unfortuantly I don't have scales. Oh no.. I can see me taking all 6 in tomorro....


----------



## shezzy

Jekkarat005 said:


> I can sympathize with you though, I don't have a car either.


yeah, no one on the bus is gonna want to sit beside me hahah I only lost my car about two weeks ago (went on fire while i was driving it  ) and I'm realising how inconvinent it is. but, I'm svaing money on petrol and car tax so theres a bonus  hehe


----------



## Jekkarat005

shezzy said:


> yeah, no one on the bus is gonna want to sit beside me hahah I only lost my car about two weeks ago (went on fire while i was driving it  ) and I'm realising how inconvinent it is. but, I'm svaing money on petrol and car tax so theres a bonus  hehe


Scary flaming car.

Ferrets on a bus? Why do I see this turning out like snakes on a plane, lol only joking. I hope they're one of them understanding vets.
There was a recipe someone on ferretforums said bout oils, you make something yourself that's a bit like ferratone 
Ahh yes I did save it
5 parts Soybean oil, 4 parts Fish oil (preferably not Cod Liver), 3 parts Wheat Germ Oil or a couple of teaspoons of Lecithin or Chicken Digest (not the stock-types)

You can just use fish oil in small amounts if it's easier, just until you get more ferretone, mine like sunflower oil...not sure why it's not the best for them.


----------



## gesic

Frontline spray will treat mites.
Its about 7 squirts on gloved hands and massage well into the coat.
You will need to clean and treat the enviroment too, not sure whats the best.
I would probs use a creosote solution but u would need to rehouse them for a few days.


----------



## Jekkarat005

gesic said:


> Frontline spray will treat mites.
> Its about 7 squirts on gloved hands and massage well into the coat.
> You will need to clean and treat the enviroment too, not sure whats the best.
> I would probs use a creosote solution but u would need to rehouse them for a few days.


If It turns out to be scabies Frontline probably won't cure it, most treatments for scabies (sarcoptic mange) are only available from a veterinarian. I would recommend frontline products for fleas and ticks (which they are meant to treat), the kitten products are the best for these.
But until you determine what type of mite it is (not always clear form symptoms) I wouldn't use frontline or any other commercial cat treatment to try and cure it.
I've also never heard of using creosote solution to get rid of mites only fleas, but I suppose it would do the same thing.
Also shezzy I forgot to mention that people can get them too...though they only cause mild discomfort.


----------



## shezzy

Jekkarat005 said:


> Scary flaming car.
> 
> Ferrets on a bus? Why do I see this turning out like snakes on a plane, lol only joking. I hope they're one of them understanding vets.
> There was a recipe someone on ferretforums said bout oils, you make something yourself that's a bit like ferratone
> Ahh yes I did save it
> 5 parts Soybean oil, 4 parts Fish oil (preferably not Cod Liver), 3 parts Wheat Germ Oil or a couple of teaspoons of Lecithin or Chicken Digest (not the stock-types)
> 
> You can just use fish oil in small amounts if it's easier, just until you get more ferretone, mine like sunflower oil...not sure why it's not the best for them.


hahaha oh dear ferrets on a bus, that could make an amusing movie.
I read either sunflower oil or olive oil does the same but not to be given in like large amounts. Anything that will stop diego having a go at the vet will do me. Ya know the last time I was at the vet with Mishka I took along ferratone to keep her still while she got her injection. The vet had never even heard of the stuff and said he'll have to keep that in mind for future reference, so maybe he has his own little stash now 
As for the car, yeah, very scary, never moved quicker in my life haha


----------



## shezzy

Jekkarat005 said:


> If It turns out to be scabies Frontline probably won't cure it, most treatments for scabies (sarcoptic mange) are only available from a veterinarian. I would recommend frontline products for fleas and ticks (which they are meant to treat), the kitten products are the best for these.
> But until you determine what type of mite it is (not always clear form symptoms) I wouldn't use frontline or any other commercial cat treatment to try and cure it.
> I've also never heard of using creosote solution to get rid of mites only fleas, but I suppose it would do the same thing.
> Also shezzy I forgot to mention that people can get them too...though they only cause mild discomfort.


yep, I know, I had it last year  thought it was just my eczema but then it started gettin itchy on the upper arm, then my boyfriend got it then I realised what it was when I found out his flat mate got given the creams  not very pleasant. Must have used the same hand towel as him or something. My boyfriend freaked misunderstanding what scabbies actually were


----------



## Jekkarat005

Hold my horses for a bit there, I found a mange mite treatment for sale which you don't need to buy at the vets.
The Rat Warehouse - The Health Aisle
It's the Ivermectin 1% by PharmaQ, and they've never done it before, It's the thing the vet would most likely prescribe. That said, ordering stuff from online won't get your guys the treatment asap so getting it from vets may be more expensive, but you wont have to wait 5 working days for it.


----------



## gesic

Frontline spray is licenced to treat mites.


----------



## shezzy

gesic said:


> Frontline spray will treat mites.
> Its about 7 squirts on gloved hands and massage well into the coat.
> You will need to clean and treat the enviroment too, not sure whats the best.
> I would probs use a creosote solution but u would need to rehouse them for a few days.


Thank you for your advice but I think I'd better get them to the vet just to make sure I know what it is, because its on more than one ferret I can safley (i hope) assume its some sort of parasite. However, I dunno if its scabbies, or bad flea reactions, or maybe even another kind of parasite.

At least when I find out and get treatment if it ever happened again I'd be able to reconise it and try buying stuff myself. but thank you


----------



## DKDREAM

are they moulting? as some ferrets bite itch alot when they do. Your best of getting them checked over


----------



## Jekkarat005

shezzy said:


> Thank you for your advice but I think I'd better get them to the vet just to make sure I know what it is, because its on more than one ferret I can safley (i hope) assume its some sort of parasite. However, I dunno if its scabbies, or bad flea reactions, or maybe even another kind of parasite.
> 
> At least when I find out and get treatment if it ever happened again I'd be able to reconise it and try buying stuff myself. but thank you


Good call, when I don't know I go to the vets. My vet must hate me, I'm like those people who go to hospital over every little thing.
Finger crossed it's not scabies, fleas are more straight forward to treat.


----------



## shezzy

Jekkarat005 said:


> Hold my horses for a bit there, I found a mange mite treatment for sale which you don't need to buy at the vets.
> The Rat Warehouse - The Health Aisle
> It's the Ivermectin 1% by PharmaQ, and they've never done it before, It's the thing the vet would most likely prescribe. That said, ordering stuff from online won't get your guys the treatment asap so getting it from vets may be more expensive, but you wont have to wait 5 working days for it.


I actually looked at that earlier today, its good to know if I ever need it in future, or even to buy and have on hand but like you said id have to wait for delivary.
Little Apolo is only 4 months-ish and honestly, looked at him yesterday and he looked fine. Today, the back of his neck is all red and looking sore from where he's been scratching. I don't think I could stand seeing him like that for any longer than I have to


----------



## shezzy

Jekkarat005 said:


> Good call, when I don't know I go to the vets. My vet must hate me, I'm like those people who go to hospital over every little thing.


yeah im the same haha I'm an over worrier and will go to the vets for the tinyest little thing. Sometimes I'll post on here if its something silly and then my mind is put at ease, but alot of the time its just "lets go to the vet" I'm sure they can get annoyed but wont complain ££


----------



## shezzy

DKDREAM said:


> are they moulting? as some ferrets bite itch alot when they do. Your best of getting them checked over


Hey 
Welll I'm not sure tbh. The two big boys are itching like mad, Mishkas lost the most hair, and little Apolo has suddenly went all red and a bit patchy. Never seen Pandora or Calypso itching or biting. I guess I'll find out tomorra


----------



## DKDREAM

shezzy said:


> Hey
> Welll I'm not sure tbh. The two big boys are itching like mad, Mishkas lost the most hair, and little Apolo has suddenly went all red and a bit patchy. Never seen Pandora or Calypso itching or biting. I guess I'll find out tomorra


you will i hope they are all ok, like i say its better they be checked over if you blow on there fur you should see the new hair underneath, on polecats the skin looks blueish before the hair pops in.


----------



## shezzy

DKDREAM said:


> you will i hope they are all ok, like i say its better they be checked over if you blow on there fur you should see the new hair underneath, on polecats the skin looks blueish before the hair pops in.


Thanks  it really could be anything. I noticed Mishka lost some hair on friday night when I went to go clean them out. It looked really velvety, and none of the other ferrets were effected appart from some itching. but then tonight, like i said Apolos the same and even shes looking scabby and red, it prob just looks worse or Apolo because hes Albino. Mites was the first thing that came to my head but yeh, they could just be malting (cnt spell that sorry lol)


----------



## shezzy

Well took Mishka and Apolo to the vet, vet suspects mites. Also found that it was cheaper taking them all in every 2 weeks rather than buy the packets for taking home. Sooo thats another trip tomorrow on the bus with the other four. Sorry bus users 
If i bath them before I go do you think that will effect the spot on stuff? if i bath them in the morning, they're not due in untill later afternoon. Im pretty sure if you bath them afterwards it lessens the effects of the spot on, but not sure about before they get it on.


----------



## DKDREAM

shezzy said:


> Well took Mishka and Apolo to the vet, vet suspects mites. Also found that it was cheaper taking them all in every 2 weeks rather than buy the packets for taking home. Sooo thats another trip tomorrow on the bus with the other four. Sorry bus users
> If i bath them before I go do you think that will effect the spot on stuff? if i bath them in the morning, they're not due in untill later afternoon. Im pretty sure if you bath them afterwards it lessens the effects of the spot on, but not sure about before they get it on.


why do you want to bathe them? it will make them produce more oils and smell more if you bath too often. I would say only get the treatment to clear up the mites dont keep up with it as ferrets rarely suffer with mites, do you get a bale of hay? if you do then that maybe where they have came from. when i use hay I use the meadow hay by comfy pet.


----------



## shezzy

DKDREAM said:


> why do you want to bathe them? it will make them produce more oils and smell more if you bath too often. I would say only get the treatment to clear up the mites dont keep up with it as ferrets rarely suffer with mites, do you get a bale of hay? if you do then that maybe where they have came from. when i use hay I use the meadow hay by comfy pet.


I only ever used hay when Mishka was going tho her pregancy phase. I usually use fleeces, towels etc for bedding. I have no idea where they could have come from tbh. There is long grass around the sides of the hutches?? I don't know if that would make a difference.

I only wanted to bath them tomorro just make it a bit more pleasant for the other bus users :blush: the ferrets are a bit smelly, not too me, but to people who don't have them. My mum never stopped complaining about the smell on the way to the vets today


----------



## DKDREAM

shezzy said:


> I only ever used hay when Mishka was going tho her pregancy phase. I usually use fleeces, towels etc for bedding. I have no idea where they could have come from tbh. There is long grass around the sides of the hutches?? I don't know if that would make a difference.
> 
> I only wanted to bath them tomorro just make it a bit more pleasant for the other bus users :blush: the ferrets are a bit smelly, not too me, but to people who don't have them. My mum never stopped complaining about the smell on the way to the vets today


That could be where the mites come from. I have heard using materal bedding increases the smell I use a soft tissue paper and once their smell is on it I change it. maybe worth asking your local petshop/agriculture store if they can get ya some and give that a try.

I am sure they sell a ferret coat freshener spray but yeah bathing them may help.


----------



## shezzy

DKDREAM said:


> That could be where the mites come from. I have heard using materal bedding increases the smell I use a soft tissue paper and once their smell is on it I change it. maybe worth asking your local petshop/agriculture store if they can get ya some and give that a try.
> 
> I am sure they sell a ferret coat freshener spray but yeah bathing them may help.


Anything that will help and keep my ferrets happy. I know some soft tissue stuff the pet shops sell but its more for smaller animals, I would have to find bigger packets to layer the bedding areas in the two hutches. I'll have a look anyway. I can have a look tomorrow for sprays before I decide the bath them, sounds like a easier idea to bathing anyway, but bathing will be my last resort.


----------



## shezzy

Oh. And I love the new vets I go too for the ferrets. They don't cringe when they see them. 
But. Guess what ferrets are under in their register form? 

Rodents. I told the receptionist "thats a bit silly, ferrets aren't rodents" but I guess they need to put them under something


----------



## DKDREAM

Something like this Four Paws Ferret Deodorant Spray and Conditioner Small Animal Creams & Lotions for Sale from what I remember this smells nice.


----------



## shezzy

DKDREAM said:


> Something like this Four Paws Ferret Deodorant Spray and Conditioner Small Animal Creams & Lotions for Sale from what I remember this smells nice.


I can pop that on my shopping list for tomorrow for my future visits. unless they have it at the petshop. but they don't have alot of ferret stuff


----------

